# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Pistes pour debuggage/test car la je seche.

## monmien

Bonjour,


Je plante le dcor,rseau "mobile" Wifi avec 1 AP, 80 pda sous Wince, appli en compact Framework, une appli serveur en c# qui tourne sur un portable.
90 % des pda envoient de la data, en faible quantit, 1 a 3ko max, toutes les 30s  quelques minutes au serveur et ne reoivent que OK/NOK en retour.
Les 10% restant font l'inverse, juste une commande en envoi et un retour de data de quelques ko.
Le serveur utilise un classe Socket en asynchrone et le client fait du synchrone mais un dans un thread diffrent.

A la base rien d'exceptionnel.

Sauf que parfois (sinon c'est pas drle...)  tout fonctionne bien pendant 2/3h et pouf tout tombe d'un seul coup.
Le client retourne cette erreur " A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond" et le serveur n'indique rien si ce n'est qu'a priori il ne reoit rien.

Bien entendu quand a se produit soit je ne suis pas la, soit je n'ai pas les outils (Wireshark) pour pousser l'investigation.

J'ai essay de mon cot de simuler une forte charge avec une appli imitant 100/120 pda mais a tient sans soucis. J'ai pens a un moment a un problme dpuisement de port TCP provisoire, mais au pire je suis a 1000 TIME_WAIT donc loin de ce problme.

J'avoue que je ne sais plus de quel cot chercher ou comment essayer d'arriver a reproduire le problme ou quoi logger pour avoir une piste.

Seule chose que je ne peux tester c'est un test rel avec les 80 PDA car je n'ai pas assez de stock de dispos...

Je suis preneur de toutes les pistes que vous pouvez avoir.

Merci !

Edit : je ne jamais eu cet effondrement avec une quantit moindre de PDA (60\65) ce qui laisse supposer une "surcharge" a un moment donn, mais ou ca...

----------


## Franois DORIN

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, si tes tests de charge sont ok, j'essaierai de voir du ct du rseau. Pas impossible que ce soit le rseau qui tombe. Est-ce que tu peux faire des essais quand a ne marche plus pour voir comment il se comporte ?

----------


## Pol63

les sockets sont dtruits aprs chaque envoi ou tu n'en utilise qu'un ?
si dtruits par la mthode dispose ? (et y a pas un stream  dispose aussi  la main ?)

----------


## monmien

Les sockets sont dtruit a chaque fois, ils sont dans un using.
pareil pour les stream.

Je penche aussi pour un effondrement du rseau, mais je vois pas pourquoi, le volume de donne est ridicule, seule chose c'est le nombre d'appareils. 80 appareils en 802.11g est-ce que ca divise par 80 les 54mbs ou a affecte quand il y'a besoin ?

Malheureusement difficile de constater sur place, nos prestations sont sur toute la France est bien entendu quand je suis la tout fonctionne...

----------


## Pol63

le wifi est  viter  mon avis
dj avec des switch pas cher tu divises vite par le nombre de personnes (peu d'ip en mmoire donc broadcast pour le reste)
mais en wifi je crois que c'est direct une division

ajout  cela que le wifi c'est une vitesse thorique, sur du g  54mbs thorique tu peux te retrouver entre 5 et 30 selon la distance

(...)
de ce que je viens de lire, les wifi rcents sont pas vraiment fait pour plus de 100 appareils connects en mme temps, donc le g ca doit tre moins (ca serait entre 40 et 60)
il y aurait bien un mcanisme anti collision (car 2 qui parlent en mme temps ca risque de poser problme) donc ca doit surement etre un mcanisme de jeton pour savoir qui peut parler, ce qui expliquerait que le nombre influence
il faudrait peut etre tirer un cable pour rajouter un deuxime point wifi un peu plus loin, et sur une autre bande de frquence pour viter les interfrences

----------


## Franois DORIN

Le problme du Wifi est qu'il est trs sensible  l'environnement, notamment :
le nombre d'appareils connects ;le nombre de rseaux aux alentours (phnomne d'interfrence, mme sur des canaux diffrents s'ils sont proches) ;sensible  l'ensoleillement (ca peut paratre surprenant mais a peut arriver. J'ai dtect des instabilits rseaux  chaque fois qu'il faisait beau dans le cadre d'un projet !).et j'en oublie sans doute...

----------


## dzediar

Il faut aussi envisager des verrous inter-processus. Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne ton service mais si deux appels accdent  la mme case mmoire en mme temps ils se bloquent mutuellement.

----------


## monmien

Je vais tenter d'ajouter un AP supplmentaire pour limiter la charge.
L'AP d'origine possde 4 port RJ45, je vais ajouter un AP "simple" derrire qui prendra le premier AP comme DHCP et je diviserai mes connections sur les deux.

La dernire fois il tait plus de 23h donc ce n'tait pas le soleil  :;):  

Il y'a un moyen de savoir si un environnement est plus "perturb" qu'un autre?

----------


## Pol63

je crois que certains points d'accs peuvent te donner ce genre d'infos via le serveur web intgr

----------

